# Entex 1/100 Airliners



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I've started work on a series of the Entex 1/100 airliners. Right now, I have the 707, 727-100 & 200, 737, 747, DC-10 and Concorde. All of these kits have clear styrene windows in strips to be glued in place from the inside. I'd normally say okay, but the window shapes would require masking before painting the hulls and my hand control is to bad to use to cut the shapes out of tape.

Does anyone have any idea how to do this assembly and painting? I could do the hulls in halves, painting them first, then glue int the windows, then glue the halves together. Biggest issue is filling the seams after that.

Thanks!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Just leave the windows out. You can either fill them in later with Micro Crystal Clear or Testors Clear Parts Cement/Window maker, or use the clear film on your decal stripes to cover the openings. Or glue the clear parts in, putty them over, sand them smooth. Paint the plane without any windows, and use black window decals over the locations.

FYI the Entex kits are the old(er) Nitto kits, sold more recently by Doyusha 

1/100 is big enough to have clear windows but the kit parts are still thick and you can't see inside anyway, even though some of the kits have some interior detail.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Apply some vaseline to the clear windows before painting.use a toothpick to apply.simply wipe off vaseline after paint has cured.this has worked well for me in the past.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Thank you! . Now I can get on with my builds!


----------

